# New kenwood range



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

I heard someone mention the new kenwood nav range a little while ago on here. Does anyone know where to find information about this new range? Can't seem to find anything on the Internet, even the kenwood website, but when I called up my local car radio shop they seemed to know about it although the "website isn't updated yet".

Also, anyone know where to find reviews of them??

Someone mentioned on here that some of the old range took ages to locate so thought I'd wait for the new range to come out.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Do a quick google for: CES2012 Kenwood - also search Pioneer. You'll find links to model numbers, videos and first impressions from people who attended the show.

Quick link
http://carstereochick.com/blog/2012/01/ ... -ces-2012/






IMO I would just hold off on buying any new audio stuff if you intend to plug in an iPhone/iPod - as there are rumors circulating that Apple is going to introduce a smaller connector for the iPhone5 (October-ish) - of course this is all rumors and I should think that adapters will be available regardless.


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks a lot for that!

Can't seem to find any reviews though, and I can not seem to find info on that model (but no sites to purchase from). Not even on amazon!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I got mine put in on Saturday (DNX-7210BT) and it's VERY fast. Currently the iPod doesn't work as they have changed the cable and my dock isn't compatible, so they are having to modify my dock for me.

The supposed OEM display control also doesn't work, and Kenwood don't seem to be able to tell my installers how to make it work either, which is annoying. Why advertise a feature if it's not really available?

The EcoRoute HD works well so you can have real-time OBD information on the head unit via Bluetooth and proper fuel economy tracking.

After selling my 7240BT for £375 the upgrade cost will be almost £750 and that's a lot, but it is a very good satnav. the live updates are especially good, pulling down data from other Garmin users on the road in real time as well as the TMC system.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh, and the F#%<*€* thing still disconnects the cable connection when you restart the car with the iPhone connected.

WHY?


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

I heard the new nav has a faster processor so I guess that's why it's a lot quicker?

Wja96, where did you find a list of new models to choose from? Also, is that the dock in the glove compartment?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

The Kenwood website watch this space as I may have some new bits from them in the very near future


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

robokn said:


> The Kenwood website watch this space as I may have some new bits from them in the very near future


CANBus controller?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

dan_saviola said:


> I heard the new nav has a faster processor so I guess that's why it's a lot quicker?


It's supposedly a whole new "platform".



dan_saviola said:


> Wja96, where did you find a list of new models to choose from? Also, is that the dock in the glove compartment?


I originally purchased last year's model, the 9280BT but it was unusable in real-world driving, so my installers took it back and promised me first dibs on the new 2012 kit.

I suspect that Robokn is getting the 9210BT but the only real benefit over the 7210BT is the dynamic signal processor with surround sound and I'm running a Bit One and there is Dolby 5.1 on my DVB tuner, so I didn't need it.

The dock is in the ashtray, so you can grab the phone whenever you need to.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

wja96 said:


> I got mine put in on Saturday (DNX-7210BT) and it's VERY fast. Currently the iPod doesn't work as they have changed the cable and my dock isn't compatible, so they are having to modify my dock for me.
> 
> The supposed OEM display control also doesn't work, and Kenwood don't seem to be able to tell my installers how to make it work either, which is annoying. Why advertise a feature if it's not really available?
> 
> ...


Is the quality of the screen in the new model any better than the old one? I had a 8220 and 5240 and thought the menu displays etc were all very pixelated.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I had a play with one today and I was very impressed and I think I will be going for the 7 series and a new CMOS camera, the iPod lead you need is a IP202 which works a lot better and charges the iPod a lot quicker


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

robokn said:


> I had a play with one today and I was very impressed and I think I will be going for the 7 series and a new CMOS camera, the iPod lead you need is a IP202 which works a lot better and charges the iPod a lot quicker


So all of the new kenwood nav players start with 7 in the title code?

All i need is:

Better sound output for the Bose speakers than the concert.
Bluetooth to make calls.

What I'd like:

Nav
Touchscreen.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No Sorry the 7 series I referred to was the same one as WJa has then that is the HU for you, looks fantastic and works a treat where are you based? As Huets in Shoreham have one in stock and I am sure they would do you a good deal, say Rob sent you


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Would love to see pics of this fitted, I cannot decide between OEM RNS-E, or aftermarket. Last headunit I had that was aftermarket got pinched and I ended up with busted locks etc etc.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have just sold my RNS E and will always go aftermarket and the new Kenwood ones have a detachable facia


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Why did you sell your OEM headunit? I see most people don't really like the postcode/interface for it.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I want to connect more to it than the unit is capable of doing and the post code thing just bugs the shit out of me


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

RobHardy said:


> Would love to see pics of this fitted, I cannot decide between OEM RNS-E, or aftermarket. Last headunit I had that was aftermarket got pinched and I ended up with busted locks etc etc.












Controls to the right control the cameras and the TV/DAB Tuner. The unit sits proud of the centre console about 6mm. IT will sit flush but I have to lean forward to touch the screen, so I have it sticking out a fraction for driving comfort and safety.










5Live in Stereo is lovely!










The on-screen buttons are massive, very easy to locate, which is just as well as the hardware buttons are tiny.










The SatNav is the latest top-spec Garmin. Very fast and easy to use. Full postcode selection too. Right down to house number level.










iPhone dock in the ashtray.










With the iPhone inserted.










You get the iPhone image on teh screen, plus full iPod/iPhone control. There is also an App Mode a la App Radio, but I haven't played with it yet.










Reversing camera with warning/guidance lines.










Reversing camera in split screen mode with look-down and look back activated.

This is a very good piece of kit indeed. I need to spend time with the manual to get the most out of it. Sadly, I'm in the allroad all this week, so that'll have to wait


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

wja96 said:


> Oh, and the F#%<*€* thing still disconnects the cable connection when you restart the car with the iPhone connected.
> 
> WHY?


Lol I hate that on mine. Drives me mad every time.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Smoothie said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and the F#%<*€* thing still disconnects the cable connection when you restart the car with the iPhone connected.
> ...


They have actually fixed it - sort of. You can now choose not to have the phone connect on the Bluetooth music profile, just the Bluetooth phone profile, and that means it doesn't do it anymore.


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

Thatnks for the pictures wja96, excellent help!

Rob, based just south of Croydon.

Looking at the kenwood website, these models are listed as new:

DNX7210bt
DNX5210bt
DNX4210bt

All north of £750

However on that website first offered about ce2012, a DNX6990hd is mentioned. So confused! Also where are the lower budget navs in the new range. I'm thinking 500-600


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Sorry to hi-jack the thread, but if anyone is interested, I have a double din facia adapter along with the wiring crossover kit for the Bose amped system up for grabs for £25 delivered!

PM me or leave a message here.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, that's the same Bose adaptor that you'll pay at least double that for in an ICE retailer. And you will need the faceplate too.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

dan_saviola said:


> Thatnks for the pictures wja96, excellent help!
> 
> Rob, based just south of Croydon.
> 
> ...


The 6990hd is the US version of the 7120BT with satellite radio on board. You should be able to get a 4210BT for £600 if you hang on a few weeks.

Also, have a look at the AppRadio if you're on a budget. They now have an iPhone version of their satnav and it finally works properly in that role in the UK.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Dan may be worth your while popping down to the south coast and speaking to Huets, always up for a deal


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

wja96 said:


> dan_saviola said:
> 
> 
> > Thatnks for the pictures wja96, excellent help!
> ...


Really, think it'll come down in price that quickly?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, the prices are very soft on these. I basically paid £1000 installed for my 7210BT, dealers are pretty desperate to shift these, especially the higher end units.


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

I really want to get this moving as the sound is so poor in mine. Ideally, I wanted to sort it over Easter whilst I had time off.

I hope the price comes down soon as you say, as I think £750 is too much for me to pay out. The main difference between the bottom two models seems to be 6.1 inch instead of 7 inch and also fixed screen.

What's the DVD quality like on these?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I could sell you my 8220 BT which was the last decent one Kenwood did before this years range would be looking at £420 delivered and I may be able to sort out the iPod lead and reversing camera as well for that price


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

dan_saviola said:


> I really want to get this moving as the sound is so poor in mine. Ideally, I wanted to sort it over Easter whilst I had time off.
> 
> I hope the price comes down soon as you say, as I think £750 is too much for me to pay out. The main difference between the bottom two models seems to be 6.1 inch instead of 7 inch and also fixed screen.
> 
> What's the DVD quality like on these?


The playback speed is fine, nice and smooth, but the better models have a higher resolution screen as well as being bigger. I have to say I don't think I have ever watched a full DVD on mine. I suppose if I had kids in the back maybe it would be useful.


----------



## carstereochick (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I saw you all posted a link to my blog regarding the new Kenwood navigation units (thanks!) and I thought maybe I could help you guys out with your choices. I'm not sure if Kenwood does the same models everywhere, but in the US, the main Excelon models are going to be the DNX6990HD and the DNX9990HD.

Besides the 6.1" screen vs 7" screen, the DNX9990HD is way more geared towards sound quality and control. Typically (Sadly I haven't had a chance to check and we just put this on display in our store the other day), their highest end model comes with a 13 band EQ, versus a 3 band EQ which is separately adjustable for Front, Rear and Subwoofer channels. It should also come with digital time alignment so you can digitally delay how long it takes each speaker to hit you so every speaker hits your ears at EXACTLY the same time. It's very cool, when set up properly it completely centers your sound stage to right where you're sitting. There will be different slope adjustements (usually 6, 12, or 18 DB) for built in crossovers also separately adjustable for Front, Rear and Subwoofer channels. For the true audiophile and for someone who really knows how to tune a system (or knows someone who knows how to tune), this is the far better choice.

Having said all that, if you just want a nice navigation with room to expand your audio system, go with either the DNX6990HD or even the DNX6190HD. Difference? Excelon vs regular Kenwood. Excelon gives you 2 year warranty, higher voltage preouts and a better Digital to Analog Convertor (usually referred to as DAC) so end result is anything Excelon has better sound quality. I wouldn't bother with the DNX5190 regular line, no built in HD radio.

The DNX7190HD should have similar features to the DNX9990HD. It's the top model that is part of the regular line vs Excelon line. So it comes with a 1 year warranty vs 2 and probably a few other small audio differences I've yet to figure out. Their higher end models are nice, if you can figure out how to use all of their features. Otherwise, you can get LOST in their menu systems.

As far as responsiveness, I did get a brief minute to play around with our display model and was blown away by how quick it worked. They finally got it right this year, you press a button and it actually works instead of getting hung up for 30 seconds!

And as far as Kenwood and Audi goes? It's a match made in heaven, I rarely sell anything else to Audi (or VW) owners. They just look right in those cars. If you were going with Pioneer, I'd say check out the AVIC-x940BT (not sure the UK version). It's got a matte finish and you can select illumination to match your red interior lights. It's also a little easier to use and has more advanced app modes for iPhones.

I will be doing a video review shortly on the DNX9990HD on my blog http://www.carstereochick.com, if you guys have any other questions about Kenwood and Audi you can email me at [email protected]. I hope that helps! 
- Annie


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

carstereochick said:


> Hi everyone,
> I saw you all posted a link to my blog regarding the new Kenwood navigation units (thanks!) and I thought maybe I could help you guys out with your choices. I'm not sure if Kenwood does the same models everywhere, but in the US, the main Excelon models are going to be the DNX6990HD and the DNX9990HD.
> 
> Besides the 6.1" screen vs 7" screen, the DNX9990HD is way more geared towards sound quality and control. Typically (Sadly I haven't had a chance to check and we just put this on display in our store the other day), their highest end model comes with a 13 band EQ, versus a 3 band EQ which is separately adjustable for Front, Rear and Subwoofer channels. It should also come with digital time alignment so you can digitally delay how long it takes each speaker to hit you so every speaker hits your ears at EXACTLY the same time. It's very cool, when set up properly it completely centers your sound stage to right where you're sitting. There will be different slope adjustements (usually 6, 12, or 18 DB) for built in crossovers also separately adjustable for Front, Rear and Subwoofer channels. For the true audiophile and for someone who really knows how to tune a system (or knows someone who knows how to tune), this is the far better choice.
> ...


Great post! Thanks for the info. The only problem is that the model names are different in the us than the names in the uk.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The units are different in the US - Satellite Radio, longer AM band etc.


----------



## carstereochick (Apr 9, 2012)

I wish I could be more help :? I don't think what's posted on Kenwood's UK website is current. They list 4 similar models, but they look like they've been around since last year.

Any "9" series Kenwood Nav is your top of the line, best EQ, also looks like it has way more navigation coverage as far as regions/countries, no SD card slot, dual USB, SRS Wow (Kenwood's awesome sound processing), Dolby Digital, 5 Volt.

Any "7" series Kenwood is not part of their specialty line (which looks like it's referred to as Premier in the UK), so it has similar features, but not such an advanced EQ.

There are usually two or three more basic options. One regular line version and one premier version. Both offer way more basic controls, smaller screen, basic EQ (bass, midrange, treble) and the pre-amp section will be lower voltage in the regular line version.

Looking for direct comparison's as far as features go I'd say:
DNX9990HD = DNX9280BT (although processing speed may be slower compared to most recently released version in US). DNX7210BT = DNX7190HD
DNX5280BT = DNX6990HD
DNX5210BT = DNX6190HD
DNX4210BT = DNX5190

Take care everyone. -Annie


----------



## dan_saviola (Aug 2, 2011)

carstereochick said:


> I wish I could be more help :? I don't think what's posted on Kenwood's UK website is current. They list 4 similar models, but they look like they've been around since last year.
> 
> Any "9" series Kenwood Nav is your top of the line, best EQ, also looks like it has way more navigation coverage as far as regions/countries, no SD card slot, dual USB, SRS Wow (Kenwood's awesome sound processing), Dolby Digital, 5 Volt.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Annie. What is the dnx4210bt like then, being the lower end model (but still not cheap at £750!).


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

wja96 said:


> RobHardy said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to see pics of this fitted, I cannot decide between OEM RNS-E, or aftermarket. Last headunit I had that was aftermarket got pinched and I ended up with busted locks etc etc.
> ...


Any photos of your reversing camera installed?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lyons said:


> Any photos of your reversing camera installed?


Not really, no. It's just tucked in at the top of the rear valance. Nothing trick like a combination LED reversing lamp or anything unfortunately.


----------



## carstereochick (Apr 9, 2012)

dan_saviola said:


> Thanks for that Annie. What is the dnx4210bt like then, being the lower end model (but still not cheap at £750!).


Hi Dan,
From what I can see it looks like a more basic unit. No detach face or security features. No SD card slot. No remote. The DVD region code appears to be different, "2" over "5" (not sure what you need), no lane assist with photo real junction view, no OEM display option.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

carstereochick said:


> dan_saviola said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that Annie. What is the dnx4210bt like then, being the lower end model (but still not cheap at £750!).
> ...


Have you been able to make OEM display work? My installers have hit a complete brick wall. Kenwood Europe Technical dept. are basically useless with regard to this.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Not sure it works TBH, i see you have the cameras and the buttons but from what I understand they can be controlled by the screen by touching the top left and right for the different camera's


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The cameras work automatically, the buttons just alter the viewpoint. I'm close to getting annoyed with Kenwood because the DIS integration was a big incentive for me to upgrade. And it doesn't work. Pretty poor.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Did they ever say it would though


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

robokn said:


> Did they ever say it would though


They advertise the feature. If the feature isn't actually available, why advertise it. I'm not going to sue anyone or anything OTT, but I'm much less likely to look to Kenwood next time I upgrade.


----------



## rintala (Apr 30, 2012)

is there any tests yet dnx9210bt model ... which is apparently the best kenwood model for the future??
model cant found in the kenwood website at all..


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

They're not releasing it until they have cleared out stocks of the 9280BT according to one reason I spoke to. Apparently they have quite a lot of the old model left.


----------

